# R.I.P Scarbelly...........You will be dearly missed my friend.........



## shoneyboy (Oct 28, 2012)

I started out the weekend hitting a sale on Boston Butts.....$1.19lbs. I couldn't help myself, I bought a 80lbs.....I keep out 50lbs and wanted to make it a day to remember......I started out yesterday with cutting, grinding and mixing.....In the middle of everything the I had to take the kids to a haunted house last night...So, I had to stop for the night.....Up bright and early this morning to get started.....10lbs of Boudin, 25lbs of regular smoke sausage and 15lbs of green onion.......I started out cold smoking all of the sausage, 6 hours at no more than 75 degrees.......Nice !!! Then hit it with a little heat to get the IT to 160.....It took 3 hours....But cold smoking it made a huge difference......I have to say I really like this cold smoker........Well, after 14 hours between stuffing, smoking, cooking lunch and dinner..... Oh ! and the 2 trips to Wally World.....I have about an hour left I am tired.........I have to say, I will remember this day for a while.....It will take me at least a week to work out all of the pain .....But it was well worth it !!!!!! Here is some pictures ....I had 2 lugs almost full of sausage...................













DSCN7581.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 28, 2012


















DSCN7580.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 28, 2012






The pork and seasonings for the Boudin......getting cooked down.....

(Below) is the Green Onion sausage out of the smoker. You see my son has found it already.......













DSCN7587.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 28, 2012


















DSCN7588.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 28, 2012






(Above) Is the Regular Smoke sausage.......He found it too.....













DSCN7590.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 28, 2012






Here is the Boudin, just about done,......It is still in the smoker, but he has been circling it like a buzzard......Waiting !!!!   I have smoked so long and so much today, I hope you received all of it......R.I.P. my friend .......ShoneyBoy


----------



## jp61 (Oct 28, 2012)

You've been a busy man! Nice job Shoneyboy, the sausage looks great! I'll be back to check out the finished products...


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 28, 2012)

JP61, I was working on editing it....Here they are......


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 28, 2012)

SB, evening...  I take it the new cold smoke generator is working well for you.....  Looks like it is..... Great job on the grub....   Dave


----------



## boykjo (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks great Mike..... How did the boudan turn out. I now you were working on it a few weeks ago... Did it turn out the way you wanted or are you still tweeking it to your liking

Joe


----------



## roller (Oct 29, 2012)

Great job..and you finally got you some Butts on sale....


----------



## frosty (Oct 29, 2012)

Sensational Shoney!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice work looks like you have sausage production dialed in...JJ


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks great Thumbs Up


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 29, 2012)

That's a lot of sausage SB!!! It looks great!! Gary would love it!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 29, 2012)

Real nice!



~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I had a great weekend….. sore and tired still, but a great weekend.........


----------



## jp61 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

